# Posting an image?



## Monsieur Remings (1 May 2010)

How do I post photos on here - I have a bike for sale and have lost the write-up because it told me after logging in that I hadn't...and I still can post images???


----------



## Dayvo (1 May 2010)

Save a photo or image to your pictures.

Click on the paperclip image (to the right of the white smiley face) and click on browse, select your image and then upload! 

Hope that's clear!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (1 May 2010)

Thanks mate...


----------



## HLaB (30 May 2010)

That sometimes can be limited (file size); the other way is to upload the image to a hosting site and copy the file path ie http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3399/4625281118_7b4516347c.jpg. Click on the 'insert image' button and paste this path.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (15 Sep 2014)

Hi Dayvo. There is no Paper-clip to the right of the white Smiley Face on my page - indeed there is no Paper-clip at all.
There is only the rectangle that is showing 'Image' when the mouse arrow is hovered over it.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2014)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi Dayvo. There is no Paper-clip to the right of the white Smiley Face on my page - indeed there is no Paper-clip at all.
> There is only the rectangle that is showing 'Image' when the mouse arrow is hovered over it.




You have resurrected a 4 year old thread. In that time the Forum software has changed.


----------



## Markymark (15 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> You have resurrected a 4 year old thread. In that time the Forum software has changed.


At least they bothered to search rather than just jumping in. You never know, they might be currently searching for cycling etiquette threads before asking whether you should say hello!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2014)

0-markymark-0 said:


> At least they bothered to search rather than just jumping in. You never know, they might be currently searching for cycling etiquette threads before asking whether you should say hello!




For sure


----------



## Spinney (15 Sep 2014)

@TheCyclingRooster - You can upload an image directly from your computer.. by clicking the 'Upload a file' button that is just below the reply box.


----------



## Shaun (17 Sep 2014)

There's more detailed info in the *How do I ... ?* sub-forum too:

How do I post a picture from a web site?
How do I post a picture from my computer?
Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## slowmotion (17 Sep 2014)

Pictures from my camera use about 4Mb each. I think that you can't upload ones that big to CC. I go to a website called www.picresize.com, upload my image to it, make it smaller, and then re-save it back to my computer before uploading the shrunken one to CC. Picresize.com lets you do other manipulations but I don't bother with them. It's very easy to use. Even I managed.


----------



## Shaun (18 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> @Shaun are there some problems uploading photos from ios8 devices? I get an error message saying that the site doesn't recognise the image format when uploading. I've had to revert to an ios7 device to post some photos on another of your forums this evening.



It's a bug with Safari in iOS 8 - try an alternative browser for now. Apple should eventually release a point update to fix it. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## PaddyMcc (4 Oct 2014)

Shaun said:


> It's a bug with Safari in iOS 8 - try an alternative browser for now. Apple should eventually release a point update to fix it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Is there an alternative browser if you are on an iPad?


----------



## PaddyMcc (6 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Chrome - but ios8.0.2 has fixed it.



No I still can't do it. The choose a file button won't work


----------



## PaddyMcc (6 Oct 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> You've got to tap/click just above it - there's a glitch in safari. It works for me -just try clicking in slightly different places above the button



Thank you so much, my frustration is at an end. And here is the proof....


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2014)

There's an additional fix coming in the next version of the forum software which should be available in a few weeks.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Nov 2014)

Drag and drop works, as does using snipping tool to capture and then paste that







again size limits come into play.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> It's a bug with Safari in iOS 8 - try an alternative browser for now. Apple should eventually release a point update to fix it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Ah ha, that's why I can't upload a picture for my Avatar. A simple task on my old IPad but impossible on iPad air!


----------



## Shaun (24 Nov 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> Ah ha, that's why I can't upload a picture for my Avatar. A simple task on my old IPad but impossible on iPad air!



You could always set-up a Gravatar.


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Nov 2014)

Shaun said:


> You could always set-up a Gravatar.


No need now thanks, I have just uploaded the latest iOS 8.1.1 Something or other and all is tickety boo.


----------

